# קרדיטים !



## iritki (20/9/13)

קרדיטים ! 
איזה כיף היה לקרוא כאלה וממש חיכיתי לתמונות כדי לכתוב כאלה. 
הפורום עזר לי המון אז זו תודתי הצנועה.

הערה כללית - הכי חשוב זה כימיה עם הספקים
הערה חשובה שניה - להגדיר תקציב ולנסות לעמוד בו, נכון שזה יום מרגש וחשוב אבל לא צריך להגזים ויש הרבה ספקים כדי שתוכלו למצוא כאלה גם טובים וגם במחיר שפוי


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

מי אנחנו ? 
אנחנו אירית, בת 27, לומדת ביולוגיה חישובית, ודן, בן 34, שלמד ביולוגיה חישובית. נפגשנו בשידוך מוצלח במיוחד, וראינו כי טוב: שנינו אוהבים לאכול ולהכין (בהתאמה) שוקולד וטובים עם מחשבים.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

ההצעה 
היתה הצעה לא רשמית בבלגיה בינואר (כי משהו השתבש עם הטבעת), אבל הטבעת הגיעה סופסוף באפריל. ההצעה לוותה (איך לא) עם שוקולד, כשהשם "אירית" אויית עם סימן שאלה, ואז נשלפה הטבעת.


----------



## Raspail (21/9/13)

איזה מגניב! 
הצעה יצירתית ומתוקה!


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

מקום - מיני ישראל 
הרכבנו רשימת  מוזמנים והתחלנו לחפש מקום. אחרי הרבה שיטוט באינטרנט הייתה לנו רשימה של 12 מקומות שבעקבות הרשימה השחורה של משרד הפנים צומצמה לחצי בערך. התכנית המקורית הייתה להתחתן בתחילת אוקטובר אבל במקומות שהצלחנו ליצור איתם קשר לא היה תאריך פנוי או שהיה ממש יקר או שהמקום לא התאים בגודל. מיואשים חזרנו לאינטרנט ומצאנו באתר לא-מאוד-פופולרי פרסומת של אירועים במיני ישראל. הגענו למקום והתאהבנו מייד. 
עבר בערך חודש, שבמהלכו הספקנו לראות עוד אולם, ולהכניס לחוזה מול מיני ישראל דברים שהם סטנדרטיים בכל מקום אחר אבל במיני ישראל לא ידעו כי הם חדשים בתחום. בינתיים, קרו עוד שני דברים חשובים: מיני ישראל גיבשו מחירון שהיה גבוה מהצעת המחיר שקיבלנו – ואנחנו יצאנו מורווחים, והרבנות הראשית הוציאה מזכר שאסור לחתן במיני ישראל כי הוא פתוח בשבת. אחרי שהבהרנו שבלי אישור לחתונה החוזה מבוטל ועירבנו את כל העולם ואשתו, כולל המנכ"ל - אחרי חודש וחצי של רכבת הרים, מצאנו רב שמוכן לחתן ולרשום אותנו וגם עברנו מהמכירות לצוות ההפקה – הקלה של ממש. 
לזכותם יאמר שהם תמיד היו זמינים לכל שאלה והיה ברור שהם יעשו הרבה מאמצים לרצות אותנו ולהפוך את החתונה למיוחדת ולשלנו ולא לעוד חתונה במיני ישראל (גם אין בינתיים "עוד חתונה במיני ישראל". חכו שנתיים) או סתם עוד חתונה. לבסוף לעניות דעתי לא היו לנו הרבה דרישות אבל הן באמת נענו להכל.


----------



## פיiנה (20/9/13)

איזה יופי


----------



## PooKiPsiT (20/9/13)

בחרתם מקום מיוחד ללא ספק


----------



## ray of light (20/9/13)

אני סקרנית לדעת 
איך היה המזג אוויר בחתונה?


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

זה היה עצב רגיש 
אמא ואני רבנו ה מ ו ן על הנושא. 
אמא החליטה שיהיה חם ומזעזע ועם כל התאורה כל מה שהאנשים יזכרו זה כמה חם היה. אני אמרתי שהמקום גדול אז בקבלת פנים אנשים יתפזרו (וחלק מהכוונה הייתה שהם יהנו מהפארק גם) ושבאוכל האירוע על הגג אז הגובה נותן עוד בריזה. 
בדקנו עלות של השכרת מאוורים חיצונית וזה נע בין 3000 ל4000 ש"ח תלוי כמובן בכמות. 
בסוף מיני ישראל נתנו לנו 6 מאווררים שהיו להם (בלי תוספת תשלום) ומזג האויר חייך אלינו והיה מזג אויר מצוין. כמה חברות גם היו עם עליוניות....

אני לא חושבת שהיה אפשר לוותר על המאווררים אבל גם לא היה צריך להציף במאווררים. 
מתוך כל השטויות לרחבה שקניתי המניפות (שלא היו ממש מבד אלא נראו יותר מטקה) היו ה30 ש"ח היותר טובים שביזבזתי. 
לרוקדים היה חם וגם לי עם כל ה7 שכבות של השמלה .... אז צריך לדאוג לרחבה בעיקר


----------



## ray of light (20/9/13)

יופי, העיקר שיצא לכם טוב! 
יחסית באיזור הזה המזג אוויר נוח.  מזל שיצא לכם טוב!
ויופי שהם הביאו לכם מאווררים שהיו להם. 
באמת על הגג יש אחלה בריזה.
זה היה אחד החששות שלי בזמנו ובעיקר בגלל זה החלטנו שלא לסגור שם. אני סובלת נורא מחום ונורא חששתי מהעניין הזה. לרוקדים נראה לי תמיד חם. אני אתחתן באולם עם מזגן ואני הולכת לדרוש מהם שיביאו מאוורר בכל מקרה לרחבה. אני ממש סובלת ולא רוצה להזיע את כל האיפור שלי (אם בכלל יישאר עד הריקודים..)


----------



## orangeada (20/9/13)

לוקיישן אדיר! העיצוב שלכם מקסים!


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

קייטרינג 
הציעו לנו שלוש אפשרויות לקייטרינג מהאולם – קסם הקרמל, שמיד הודיעו שהם כבר תפוסים בתאריך שלנו, פלפל קייטרינג, ופריסטייל (שהם גם הקייטרינג של המסעדה של מיני ישראל, וגם של היכל נוקיה). הטעימות של פלפל היו לא מאוד נעימות. קיבלנו שם תחושה מעצבנת מהצוות. זו היתה טעימה יחסית המונית, ולא התייחסו אלינו כל כך. בפריסטייל לעומת זאת קיבלנו יחס אישי (הטעימות היו רק לנו), וישבו איתנו כל הארוחה והסבירו לנו בדיוק מה קורה. מיותר לציין שבחרנו את פריסטייל שהיו קשובים לכל גחמה, שידרגו אותנו במלא קינוחים ועשו עבודה מעולה. לא מיותר לציין את מאיר, המתאם מטעם פריסטייל באירוע, שהיה מדהים וידע בדיוק מה קורה ולמה כל הזמן.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

הזמנות 
בהתחלה רצינו לצלם תמונות מיוחדות במיני ישראל שיתאימו להזמנה ולעצב משהו מקורי משלנו אבל התמונות יצאו לא משהו וגם לא היה לנו כבר מספיק זמן. אז הלכנו לדפוס דנה ליד דיזינגוף סנטר ומצאנו עיצוב מקסים משלהם. תמונות הילדות שלנו כמובן הוסיפו נופך אישי. בנוסף עיצבנו לבד בפאוור פוינט שני כרטיסים עם מתכונים התמונות היו התמונות שצילמנו במיני ישראל ולא התאימו להזמנה. הם עבדו גם על הכרטיסים קצת ולא לקחו עוד כסף וגם הקשיבו לכל מה שביקשנו בעיצוב ההזמנות כאשר כל התקשורת במייל (בעיקר הערות כמו "ורוד לי מידי" ו"סימטרי לי מידי"). על 200 הזמנות חד צדדיות ו400 כרטיסים דו צדדיים הם לקחו כ- 600 ₪. מצורפת התמונה מהאתר שלהם שעל בסיסה עיצבנו את ההזמנות.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

שמלה +הינומה ושל 
איך שהודענו על האירוסים כולם ישר שאלו " אז איזה שמלה את רוצה" והאמת – לא היה לי מושג. חברה טובה הציעה לי כמה דרכים לחסוך כמו לקנות יד שנייה או באינטרנט. התגובה הראשונית שלי הייתה שאני רוצה להרגיש מלכה ושמכל הדברים שאפשר לחסוך דווקא שהשמלה לא תשב בול? ושאני לא אהנה מחוויית התפירה האישית? אבל מחשבות לחוד ומציאות לחוד, הלכתי עם האחיות שלי להסתכל ונהניתי מהמדידות באאוטלט שמלות כלה בדיזינגוף שהציע הכל ב1000 ₪ לקראת סגירה. לא מצאתי שום דבר של וואו אבל נסגרתי על איזה מחשוף מתאים לי. כעבור שבועיים רצה שמועה שהם הורידו את המחירים ל500 ₪ אז קפצתי מירושלים לת"א הפעם עם אמא ואז מצאתי את האחת. שמלה מהממת שיושבת עליי בול, מתאימה מאוד לטעמי ולמקום שנבחר לחתונה – פשוט מושלמת. אמנם עלתה 1000 ולא 500, אבל זה בקטנה. אחרי שקניתי הבנתי שמדידות אישיות רק היו מריצות אותי עוד איזה 5 פעמים את קו ירושלים ת"א ושהייתי צריכה ממש לבחור מה אני רוצה ואיזה תחרה ואיזה בד וכו' שבתכלס אין לי מושג. 
את השמלה הלכתי לתקן תיקונים קלים מאוד אצל איילת איב שהומלצה ע"י החנות. היא לקחה 250 ₪ ובכלל לא רואים שהכתפיות לא היו בשמלה המקורית 
אחרי כמה זמן נזכרתי שצריך גם הינומה ושל וראיתי שלוקחים כ200 ₪ לפריט שבתכלס אני אלבש חצי שעה. ממש לא התחשק לי לשלם כמעט חצי ממחיר השמלה על זה אז הזמנתי הינומה ושל מהאתר lightbox. הינומה, של, שני פלסטיקים לכיסוי בגדים, משלוח וביטוח למשלוח עלו ביחד 170 ₪. השל שעלה כ60 ₪ היה רך להפליא ויפה מאוד. ההינומה שעלתה 26 ₪ הגיעה מקומטת ונוקשה ועם פנינים שנופלות ממנה – אבל זו ההינומה היחידה שראיתי עם פנינים. אז היא דרשה קצת עבודה: אמא תפרה לי את הפנינים עם חוט ניילון כדי שלא ייפלו מההדבקה ותפרה כל מיני חלקים בגימור שהיו רופפים ובניקוי יבש עברו עליה בעדינות עם מגהץ קיטור שיישר והגמיש אותה (אני מכירה את בעל המכבסה אז הוא לא לקח לי כסף אבל אני מעריכה שאם הייתי צריכה לשלם לתופרת ולניקוי יבש היה עולה גג 50 ₪)


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

השמלה מאחורה


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

השמלה עלי


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

האתר של ההינומה והשל  http://www.lightinthebox.com/he/
ההינומה והשל


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

נעליים 
אחרי שראיתי את השמלה, נרקם לי חלום של נעליים עם סרט בקרסול כמו של בלרינה אבל לא בדיוק. הלכתי לחנויות נעליים ביפו שמתמחות בנעלי כלה וגם לכאלה שלא אבל שום דבר לא תפס לי את העין וגם הסוליה הייתה לי צרה מדי באחת החנויות. במקרה נכנסתי לחנות שנקראת מנגו עיצובים – ממש ליד החנויות כלה, ראיתי שיש להם כל מיני שרוכים ואבזמים בקרסול אבל הדגמים היו די גסים ולא עדינים. כשקמתי ללכת הגיעה המוכרת המעולה בת-שבע וישר אמרה "מה הבעיה? זה גבוה מידי? אז נוריד. זה גס מדי? אז ניקח את הסוליה הזו ואת הפרונט הזה ונעשה ככה וככה וככה עד שזה יתאים לך" וכך היה. שילמתי 550 ₪ שזה מעט יותר מהחנויות ליד אבל קיבלתי את נעל החלומות שלי. הם תפרו לי הגבהה איפה שצריך בתוך הנעל התאימו את מיקום הפסים מקדימה בנפרד לכל רגל ככה שהזרת והעצם ושאר הפאקים ברגל לא ייראו וכמובן מדדו את המידות שלי במדויק.
למרות כל ההתאמה במדויק היה לי חשש שאני ארצה נעליים להחלפה והתפניתי לדאוג לזה רק ברגע האחרון. קניתי זוג כפכפים גבוהים עם פרח בSCOOP ב80 ₪ וזוג סנדלים עם עקב בTOGO ב40 ₪ - לא החלפתי בסוף נעליים אבל שני הזוגות משמשים אותי בקיץ הנוכחי וישמשו גם בקיץ הבא 


----------



## iritki (22/9/13)

חבל שאין לי תמונה יותר טובה של הנעליים 
אחרת גם אתן הייתן מתלהבות מהן כמוני


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

חופה 
במיקום שנבחר לחופה בתוך הגן (ליד החרמון) אי אפשר היה להקים חופה עומדת אז היינו חייבים ללכת על חופה מסורתית. לקחתי את שמלת הכלולות של אמא שהייתה עם פרחים אדומים רקומים ביד ע"י סבתא שלי וממנה עשיתי חופה שתשמש גם את הדורות הבאים. המעצבות ב- my-guy  נחמדות מאוד והגו את העיצוב היפיפה. 2000 ₪.


----------



## ray of light (20/9/13)

איזה רעיון יפה! 
בהחלט משהו שישמש את הדורות הבאים


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)

וואו! 
רעיון פשוט מקסים!


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

טבעות 
בהתאם להמלצות מ – mit4mit, הלכנו ל – "בטבעת זו" בדיזנגוף סנטר. זה לא שהטבעות שם לא היו יפות, אבל המחירים היו קצת גבוהים. חזרנו שוב לאתר, ומצאנו את תומר פלר. נפגשנו איתו אצלו בבית, ובחרנו שתי טבעות יפהפיות, שהיו גם יותר זולות מהקודמות שראינו. מומלץ ללכת לראות לפני שנסגרים על דגמים יקרים.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

דיג'יי - מורן שניצר התותח 
רצינו בהתחלה את מורן קריב, כי הוא היה בכמה חתונות קודמות שהיינו בהן. אבל – הוא גם היה לא פנוי, וגם היה יחסית יקר. במומלצים של מיני ישראל היו כמה שמות, ותיאמנו פגישה עם מורן שניצר. הקליק היה מיידי. הוא פשוט הבין מה אנחנו רוצים, והתחברנו אליו לגמרי. בערב עצמו הוא זכר את כל השירים שרצינו (גם כשאנחנו לא זכרנו), וגם את כל השירים שלא רצינו, החזיק את הרחבה כמו שצריך, והיה פשוט מלך. אין מספיק מלים שיתארו כמה חשוב שהדיג'יי יהיה בראש שלכם, ומורן מהבחינה הזאת היה מדהים.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

צלם 
כמו בכל ההכנות גם כאן הלכנו על הספק השני שראינו. היה לי מאוד קשה לדעת מה אני רוצה מצלם ולא ראיתי הבדל כל כך בין כל התמונות שראיתי באינטרנט. מהפגישה הראשונה עם הצלמת יצאתי עם ספקות אבל לא ידעתי להגדיר אותן וניסיתי לזרום עם זה בכל זאת. אחרי כמה אי הבנות והשגות לא חתמנו בסוף על חוזה איתה ונאלצנו, די ברגע האחרון, למצוא צלם אחר. נפגשנו עם אספוזה אבל זה הרגיש לנו שהם רגילים לאירועים יותר המוניים ונוצצים ולא בסגנון שלנו. אחרי חיפוש ב – mit4mit ואחרי עוד כמה שיחות טלפון הגענו לאסף מור. הוא הבין את הסגנון שלנו (כזה שלא ממש ידענו להגדיר קודם לכן) הסביר לנו על סוגי הצילום השונים והראה לנו את ההבדל (DSLR  מול וידאו רגיל ). אהבנו את עיצוב האלבומים שלו והמחיר היה מעולה – 8400 ₪ לשני צלמי סטילס, צלם וידאו ו3 אלבומים.  
ביום האירוע הוא וצלם הוידאו הגיעו בזמן, הספקנו לעצור בשני לוקיישנים ולהגיע בזמן לאולם, שם חיכה לנו צלם נוסף. הם היו נחמדים ולא מורגשים מידי ואני מרוצה מהתמונות שהגיעו אחרי כ - 3 שבועות.  

התמונה של השמלה, של הנעליים וכו' הם כמובן תמונות שהם צילמו


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

עיצוב אולם 
המעצבת המקורית שמיני ישראל הציע לנו פשוט לא הבינה מה אנחנו רוצים. העיצוב הבסיסי שלה היה בסיסי מדי, וכל דבר (כולל, למשל, השביל מהבד הלבן שהולכים בו עד לחופה) היה בתשלום נוסף. אחרי חודש של לך-ובוא התייאשנו ממנה, וקיבלנו אישור לבחור מישהו אחר. דרך דיל של מאורסים מצאנו את ורד רוז עיצובים, ונפגשנו איתן ברחובות. הן היו מקסימות, והבינו מהר שאנחנו רוצים וצריכים עיצוב מינימליסטי שלא ינסה להאפיל על מיני ישראל (וגם לא אמור). הן עובדות המון עם פרחים (שזה בכלל כיף), והיה תענוג לעבוד איתן.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

איפור ושיער 
לקחתי את זו שהייתה בחתונה של אחותי – בתיה צוקר. באיפור ושיער ניסיון הרגשתי שהיא לא ממש השקיעה כי אני "לקוחה בטוחה" אבל אחרי שדיברתי איתה על זה והיא גם הורידה לי את המחיר, ביום החתונה עצמו היא הגיעה בזמן והייתה מאוד מקצועית וחייכנית. 1300 ₪ לאיפור ושיער עבורי, 250 ₪ לאיפור או שיער למלוות ו500 ₪ להגעה לאירוע בשביל תיקונים וטאץ' אפים אחרי הצילומים לפני החופה ואחריה.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

ריקוד 
רצינו ריקוד ראשון, אבל לא סלואו פוצי-מוצי של כיתה ו'. הלכנו על סלסה. לקחנו שני שיעורי ריקוד אישיים אצל איריס ואסף בוטיק ריקודים, בסטודיו שלהם ברמת החי"ל. קיבלנו מחיר מעט יותר נמוך בגלל היכרות קודמת, אבל בכל מקרה הם יודעים את העבודה. מאוד עוזר שהם שניים (בכל רגע נתון כל אחד מהם עבד עם אחד מאיתנו), והשיעור הפרטי היה בהחלט יעיל. לקחנו רק שני שיעורים מפאת קוצר הזמן, והתאמנו המון בבית בין השיעורים ועד האירוע, אבל זה השתלם – אנשים הופתעו (לטובה) מהריקוד.


----------



## iritki (20/9/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
חיפשנו הרבה זמן מתנות לאורחים. מצד אחד, לא רצינו משהו שאין מה לעשות איתו (כמה חמסות אנשים כבר צריכים בבית), ומצד שני רצינו משהו לא יקר מדי. מצד שלישי, רצינו שזו תהיה סוג של תרומה לקהילה, וחיפשנו כל מיני עמותות שמכינות דברים כאלה. מצאנו את עמותת מש"י ברחובות, שהכינו לנו מגנטים בצורה של תפוח, עם מדבקה של דבש מצוייר עליהם. הוספנו לזה את שני הכרטיסים עם המתכונים שהדפסנו, והם גם ארזו לנו את הכל יחד. גם אנחנו וגם האורחים היו מרוצים. 
הכרטיסים- שבצד אחד תמונה שלנו עם כיתוב "תודה שהשתתפתם" ובצד השני מתכון שלנו וברכת שנה טובה הפכו את המתנה למאוד אישית ומאוד שלנו. אחרי שהעליתי את הרעיון כבר לא יכולתי לוותר עליו ואני מאוד מרוצה מהביצוע.


----------



## ray of light (20/9/13)

רעיון חמוד! 
רעיון חמוד!
אהבתי 
גם אני חשבתי בהתחלה לשלב מתנה קטנה עם ספר מתכונים שאכין.. אני כרגע ירדתי מהקונספט אבל אולי עוד אחזור בהמשך..


----------



## orangeada (20/9/13)

איזה יופי!!! המון אושר ועושר לכם


----------



## כפתור לפרח (22/9/13)

נראה שהייתה חתונה מקסימה! 
איזה מיקום מגניב!!! המון מזל טוב!


----------

